# South African Boerboel Litter 1



## travis duet (Jul 15, 2010)

*Kingsden's Diesel X Blackwell's Malawi*

Diesel is a 160 lbs prey driven male. X-ray's good OFA pending. Malawi is a balanced guardian, 120 lbs, OFA good. The litter will be registered AKC and USBA. Bred for balanced temperaments and guardian traits. Big bone and athletic. Due date December 27th 2010.

For more information visit http://www.k-9companions.com/breedingprogram.htm

Kingsden's breeding program since 1979. Boerboel breeding program since 2000.​


----------

